# ilmaantuneet kahvipaketit



## Gavril

Poimin taas kerran myymälän opaskirjasta:



> Mitkä ovat jätteiden kierrätyksen tavoitteet?
> [...]
> Huom!: Ilmaantuneet kahvipaketit on lähetettävä palautuslähetyksenä jakelukeskukseen vs. hyllyttäessä rikki menneet tai itse rikotut paketit on merkattava poistoihin



"ilmantuneet" = ????


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Tässä tarkoitetaan sellaisia kahvipaketteja, joihin on päässyt ilmaa sisään. Jauhettu kahvihan on yleensä pakattu vakuumipakkaukseen, joka on tiiliskiven muotoinen ja yhtä kova; jos pakkaukseen tulee pieni vuoto, se muuttuu pehmeäksi. Ihmiset eivät yleensä halua ostaa tällaisia pehmeäksi menneitä paketteja.

Onko sana "ilmaantunut" tässä yhteydessä hyvää suomea, en tiedä. Verbi "ilmaantua" tarkoittaa yleensä _ilmestymistä_, joten väärinymmärryksen mahdollisuus on olemassa (ja siksihän sinäkin, Gavril, tätä kysyt! 😀). Toisaalta, kun tämän toisen, _ilman sisäänpääsyä_ tarkoittavan merkityksen on kerran huomannut, niin se on aivan looginen sekin.


----------



## hui

Maunulan Pappa said:


> Onko sana "ilmaantunut" tässä yhteydessä hyvää suomea, en tiedä. Verbi "ilmaantua" tarkoittaa yleensä _ilmestymistä_, joten väärinymmärryksen mahdollisuus on olemassa (ja siksihän sinäkin, Gavril, tätä kysyt! 😀). Toisaalta, kun tämän toisen, _ilman sisäänpääsyä_ tarkoittavan merkityksen on kerran huomannut, niin se on aivan looginen sekin.



_Ilmaantua_ on kuitenkin tässä yhteydessä väärin, oikein olisi ollut _ilmoittua _tai _ilmastua_.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"hyllyttäessä rikki menneet"

Tätä Gavril ei kysynyt. Omissa korvissani passiivimuoto _hyllytettäessä _ olisi parempi.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> "hyllyttäessä rikki menneet"
> 
> Tätä Gavril ei kysynyt. Omissa korvissani passiivimuoto _hyllytettäessä _ olisi parempi.
> 
> GOM



Niin, mutta kyseinen teksti on täynna tällaisia huolimattomuuksia, joten en katsonut sitä kysymyksen arvoiseksi.


----------

